# Burton Genesis, Cartel or Malavita



## kierandugdale (Oct 21, 2019)

Thinking of getting some new bindings, want to get some Burton ones, Genesis, Cartel or Malavita. I have a 2017 Yes Basic board, mostly ride on piste/groomers but also do a bit of powder on the side piste and some small park features. Looking for a binding that can do everything. I have heard the Burton Malavitas are more park bindings and the Cartel are the stuffed binding.What is best for me and a good flex match to the board? I am also riding the vans aura pro boots and at an intermediate level. Would appreciate the advice.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Meh, all Burtons ride so similar now. The Vitas are probably the smoothest. Cartels the most direct. Genesis somewhere in between. You'll be happy with any of them.

Get some Vitas with the leather straps I vote.


----------



## Thomas!! (Oct 25, 2019)

I have malavita binding and i love them they are really comfortable good respons not to stiff but not to soft playful and really responsive pist,park,off-piste or pow they can do anything you want .


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

These three bindings in particular are super redundant IMO. They all serve basically the same purpose. They're all a mid to mid-stiff flexing binding that you can slap on 95% of the boards on the market and just go ride. I've owned Cartels and Malavitas (still have a pair of Vitas) and have ridden the Genesis. I say go with whichever ones you like the looks of best or whichever one you can find the best deal on.


----------

